# B.C. man among first Canadians approved for COVID-19 vaccine injury payout



## GoneFishin (Jun 1, 2022)

*B.C. man among first Canadians approved for COVID-19 vaccine injury payout*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/bc-man-vaccine-injury-payout-1.6472636


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 1, 2022)

GBS diagnoses following a COVID-19 vaccination are extremely rare — about one in 700,000 — according to data from the B.C. Centre for Disease Control (BCCDC) and Health Canada.

Contracting covid could have killed him, so there's that. It's good that he's being compensated, though.


----------



## win231 (Jun 1, 2022)

Impossible.  The vaccine is safe or they wouldn't be trying to force it on everybody.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 2, 2022)

*Vaccines save millions of lives, but will always harm some.  Happened in 1955 with a bad batch of the polio vaccine, but no one suggested that we stop giving the polio vaccine.  *

"The tainted polio vaccine that sickened and fatally paralyzed children in 1955​It was ‘one of the worst biological disasters in American history,’ one scholar wrote"​
https://www.washingtonpost.com/hist...polio-vaccine-paralyzed-children-coronavirus/

It is and always has been the nature of medical research and medicines, that a certain percentage of people will have negative consequences from normal medications. And that a certain percentage of widely produced medicines...or any product, will be defective and cause harm.

It is impossible to move forward with a medication to save millions and not have that medication also harm some people.


----------



## John cycling (Jun 3, 2022)

Embalmers talking about those millions of their clients "saved" by the dangerous clot shots.
Indeed, blood clots of a type never seen before are exactly what shows up in the blood of their clients.
THIS is what happens to those millions of people "saved" by the clot shots.  Now they are "saved" in their graves.






Here's the original video made several months previous to the one above.





.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 3, 2022)

Well that's scary! More and more of these cases are showing up. No wonder the _FDA_ wanted court approval to have up to 75 years to publicly _disclose_ information. How many more heart attack and stroke deaths will be over looked when the cause is from these vaccines?


----------

